# Foam in crawlspace



## jar546 (Feb 19, 2010)

I found foam in a crawlspace on a new constructions (not shown on the prints).  They have 2 inches of a pink styro-foam product that clearly states it is not to be left exposed.

The contractor sprayed this on it and provided me this documentation:

http://www.flamecontrol.com/images/new_10_08/PD-50-50.pdf

I could swear that I posted pictures of this back when I found it but cannot locate them.


----------



## Plans Approver (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Foam in crawlspace

Maybe I didn't read the pdf thoroughly enough. But, the thermal barrier needs to meet a modified ASTM E-119 test for assemblies. The product info says it meets ASTM E-84 which is the flame spread test. Two different animals. The paint doesn't meet R314.1.2 or R314.2.3. But, might be approved under R314.3 or even R314.4, if you had the SDI. Your call.


----------



## syarn (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Foam in crawlspace

the flame control looks to be for spray foam insulation.....where your post seems to imply that it is "rigid" pink styro-foam board...???


----------



## Frank (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Foam in crawlspace

The Foam Kote is inteded to be used on polyurethane foam (typically the yellow to brown stuff) not polystyrene foam (typically white, blue, or in this case pink)  The different fire behaviour of polystyrene--melts and depolymerizes to styrene monomer and polyurethane that does not melt but stays in place while charring and offgassing makes it likely that this product would not pass if tested on polystyrene at issue.


----------



## Plans Approver (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Foam in crawlspace

Looking into this a little further, this paint does have a ES report http://www.icc-es.org/criteria/dsp.cfm?ac_code=AC377 haven't read though.


----------



## Plans Approver (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Foam in crawlspace

Good pick, Frank. If its pink, it's polystyrene. Not covered in ES report.


----------



## jar546 (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Foam in crawlspace



			
				syarn said:
			
		

> the flame control looks to be for spray foam insulation.....where your post seems to imply that it is "rigid" pink styro-foam board...???


Bingo, the paint manufacturer confirmed that.

I found a legacy report for the foam but it is not for the 2006 IRC.

In addition, there is NO ES or legacy report for the paint.  Does not exist.


----------



## jar546 (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Foam in crawlspace

Update:

The crap they painted on it is useless.  It is not for sheet foam insulation.

There is NOT a current ICC ES report for this product showing compliance with the 2000, 2003, 2006  or 2009 I-Codes

There IS an older but still active Legacy report 9727A* that does show that it can be installed uncovered in a crawlspace under specific conditions for some older pre IRC codes

The older Legacy report 9727A* does show that it was tested IAW UL 723 & 1715 which would allow it to be installed.

Thoughts?


----------



## syarn (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Foam in crawlspace

does 2006 R314.5.4 crawl spaces permit this exposed foam plastic to not have thermal barrier???


----------



## TJacobs (Feb 22, 2010)

Re: Foam in crawlspace



			
				Plans Approver said:
			
		

> Looking into this a little further, this paint does have a ES report http://www.icc-es.org/criteria/dsp.cfm?ac_code=AC377 haven't read though.


This is the criteria for a test, not the test results...not an Evaluation Report.


----------



## TJacobs (Feb 22, 2010)

Re: Foam in crawlspace



			
				jar546 said:
			
		

> Update:The crap they painted on it is useless.  It is not for sheet foam insulation.
> 
> There is NOT a current ICC ES report for this product showing compliance with the 2000, 2003, 2006  or 2009 I-Codes
> 
> ...


Ignition barrier per R314.5.4 or test results per R314.6.  Check that UL1715, acceptable to R314.6, did not change between 9727A and today.


----------

